# IEW Steam dieharts: rain, cold and wind



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and JoAnne were great hosts despite the less than ideal weather. Those who attended enjoyed the copious track time, great plumes, many social yarns strung, and best of all, delicious home cooking. The meet certainly was a balancing act between running steam engines and keeping warm/dry, the latter sometimes aided by the former. The amount of rain was measurable, the cold required layers and the wind gave us plumes of interesting shapes. Though most of us running at the meet have participated in more challenging inclement weather scenarios that was upon us at this meet.











Those joining our hosts were Mike (MLS), John (MLS), Ryan (MLS), Jeff, Chuck, Iain, Roy. The steam locomotives were impressive both in the plumage and pulling power despite the wet track.











John and Mike double heading with a line of coaches









Dr. Rivet enjoyed his Silver Link with Ryan during a running session, an engine most appropriate given the British type weather!










Iain and Ryan set out onto the main line with another great British engine









A famous speed holder was another impressive showing


















Speaking of speed, the wet rails did nothing to slow the high stepping GS4









Both speed and power









On the ready track as the locomotive prepares for a successful freight pull- Berkshire










Clearing the cylinders










On time and tracking well









Big steam, small steam all the engines made the grade during the meet









What can happen when metal, wind, water and cold combine










Brief video to come....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Thankks for posting. Now Dan P should be happy. 

How about a clip of the Silver Link at speed so there is proof that some of them actually run. I want to stir the hearts of Andrew P [Aster UK] and D M-K. 

Seadawg- Asters get wet inside and out, at least on my track! 

Regards


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles 
Thanks for pictures. 
Puget Sound steamup last saturday was also wet. Normally we are good at dodging the storms but not this day 

Next Saturday is a memorial service for Lynn Gaston, a long time steamer in Seattle, G1Steamer. 
This goes with my philosophy of never miss a steamup, we only have so many left 

jim


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Lynn Gaston. A link to his obituary in the Seattle Times...


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Oct 2009 06:55 PM 
Charles 

Thankks for posting. Now Dan P should be happy. 

How about a clip of the Silver Link at speed so there is proof that some of them actually run. I want to stir the hearts of Andrew P [Aster UK] and D M-K. 

Seadawg- Asters get wet inside and out, at least on my track! 

Regards 



Heck, Jim, I figured I would've stirred up more remarks than only yours. I've been know to chase around behind locomotives with a poncho on (and tend to leave it behind after things dry off a bit.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Video is showing HQ option now available:



Dr. Rivet- The Silver Link is making tracks along your rails....

Jim O- no truer words can be said regards making the most of opportunities that come along....


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage of the steamup Charles. Too bad the weather didn't cooperate a little better, but that didn't seem to stop everyone from running and having a good time. Enjoyed the pictures and video.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Many thanks for the video. Your efforts at each of the meets are really appreciated. It is often the only "history" that Jo Anne and I have for preservation. The other person who has been very consistent with this effort is Scott Loomer. Thanks to both of you. 

Regards


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim O 

I will always remember Lynn from his many trips to Diamondhead with "THE BUS". I am pleased that I was able to purchase the LMS Claughton class he had qcquired from Bob Moser through Pete Comley to use with my rake of LMS coaches. It will always be a reminder of my enjoyable exchanges with him in MS. Please exend my kindest thoughts to the group at the loss of one of your members. 

On that note, I encourage everyone to make a written record of the "lineage" of each of your locomotives. It doesn't sseem important now, but in later years, many will be interested in knowing the history of your locomotive as it passes from one of us to another. If nothing else, it will evke many memories of events and experiences from the past which would otherwise be lost. Be mindful of YOUR place in the history of the hobby. 

Regards


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Oct 2009 06:55 PM 
Charles 

Thankks for posting. Now Dan P should be happy. 

How about a clip of the Silver Link at speed so there is proof that some of them actually run. I want to stir the hearts of Andrew P [Aster UK] and D M-K. 

Seadawg- Asters get wet inside and out, at least on my track! 

Regards 






Robert


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the videos guys...between work and school schedules Cooper and I were not able to make both IEW weekends...great seeing the footage of mainline engines! Looks like the weather did not dampen the spirits of those in attendance one bit, and the cool temps sure made for impressive steam plumes! 
Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent videos, thanks for posting. The pull-away of the Berk under difficult conditions at the start of the video was amazing. Also the excellent Silver Link at the end. I have never had a lot of success with my Silver Link - just shows what can be achieved.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan P. is always happy. With pictures of a great steam-up it’s just a greater degree of happiness.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim S and others 

There is a good story that Lynn would have liked. I have the Scotsman and coaches from Lynn. Others have various train stuff from Lynn. 

At one of the recent steamups the spouses and friends started to show up. And they talk. One said that she had these new boxes of trains in their living room; something about Lynn Gaston. My wife , Linnea says, " Me too, I have a bunch of new white train boxes." By the end of the day most of us steamers were busted in some way or another for "saving" Lynn's stuff 

jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
The meet reminded me of the Trainfest weather. Despite the inclement weather we really enjoyed the steam up, all of the MSSLS members and the wonderful venue: one for the scrap book. Looking forward to doing our annual DVD of photos and videos for this past steaming season!


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

That Berkshire pulling away looked amazing. Love the steam plumes all around.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad weather = Great plumes! Looks like another awesome steam up was had by all.


----------

